# Royal Oak Classic Bicycle Swap Meet - Sept. 24, 2017



## pkleppert (Aug 10, 2017)

*                       Royal Oak Classic Bicycle Swap Meet*

*Sunday Sept. 24, 2017  8a.m. – 3p.m.*

*Royal Oak Farmer’s Market 316 E. 11 Mile Rd.*

*Royal Oak, MI. 48067*

*This will be our second “Classic Bicycle Swap Meet” at the Royal Oak Farmer’s Market. Our team has been hosting the “Ann Arbor Classic Bicycle Show and Swap Meet” every April for 33 years.*

*We hope to make this a fun and enjoyable event for everyone. We are going to have ½ of the Farmer’s Market building and a large parking lot for outdoor vendors. Our goal is to have aprox. 35 indoor vendors and 40 outdoor vendors.*

*There will be a “Bicycle Corral” where people can enter their bike for $10 to sell and if it does not sell they get $5 back!*

*We are also asking Bike Shops to join us as a vendor to promote vintage style “Cruisers” found at rides such as Detroit’s “Slow Roll”*

*Also, there is a flyer attached that you can copy and post for the show and we hope you will send to all your Classic Bicycle friends. *

*Royal Oak is a wonderful “Bicycle Friendly” community that is really looking forward to supporting this show.*

*The regular Royal Oak Sunday Flea Market will continue to be held on the East side of the building for everyone to explore and enjoy.  Any questions please call us 248-642-6639 or email us at:*

*robikeswap@aol.com** or visit the web site:   robikeswap.com*

*Paul and Anne Kleppert with Brian Pikielek of “Bike Tech”.*


----------



## bashton (Aug 25, 2017)

The first Royal Oak swap was great and I cant wait for this one!

Bashton
MCACN Managing Member
Home of the Muscle Bike "Show within a Show"
www.mcacn.com


----------



## Dan the bike man (Sep 1, 2017)

.


----------



## bashton (Sep 23, 2017)

Geared up and ready! 

So what are you bringing?

Bashton
MCACN Managing Member
Home of the Muscle Bike "Show within a show"
www.mcacn.com


----------

